

Service to schedule followup emails? - mikepotter

My company offers customers a 14 day free trial of our online tool.  I'd like to email them 5 days after registering, 10 days after registering and 14 days after registering.<p>Anyone know of an online service that would allow us to set this type of email up easily?  How are other companies handling this problem?<p>Thanks,<p>Mike
======
patio11
The magic word you want is "autoresponder" Every mailing list service will let
you do this. I use MailChimp. I'm happy with them.

------
calebamsden
How many users do you have? I use Sendgrid because their API is really easy
and reliable, and I know they have scheduling capabilities. You could probably
come up with a script to schedule the emails as soon as a user registers.
MailChimp probably offers something similar with their API, but I haven't
spent much time using it.

------
phlux
salesforce bought a company a few months back that did this...

I think it was Etacts?

